# Guy uses stun gun on wife's 79 year old grandmother



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What a charmer.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070127/ap_on_fe_st/tased_grandma

"If I had to do it over again, I wouldn't," he said.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That'll teach ol' Granny to go around giving out unsolicited childcare advice!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LMAO! I bet she will keep her yap shut next time.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

talk about trouble with the in-laws!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like this line:
"She yelped, because getting Tased hurts" 

NO SH!T!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I think they should give his stun gun back...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I think they should give it to me. Then I can use it on the boys who keep going into my fridge out in the garage and filching beverages without asking first or going into my pantry and filching all the snackage when my son isn't even home, or playing basketball next to my SUburban and breaking my vent visors over the windows.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

All these yeasr I spent ignoring and yesing her I could have been shocking her.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree, he needs to get his stun gun back! What did granny think the kid would feel if he grabbed one of those cords and got shocked!  sheesh


----------

